# new nismo Altima stuff



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

http://www.nissanusa.com/content/0,[email protected]@[email protected]@nismoLanding,00.html


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Nothing new there mulch nugget.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

I've got it all in stock and ready to ship!!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I've got it all in stock and ready to ship!!


So go ahead and ship it to me. Make it COD 



Altim8GA said:


> Nothing new there mulch nugget.


Shouldn't you be out looking for a job, hobo.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Lets take it down a notch boys... 
Also be careful in what you say so that you always show respect for miss Jen.

Troy


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

KA24Tech said:


> Lets take it down a notch boys...
> Also be careful in what you say so that you always show respect for miss Jen.
> 
> Troy


???? ok......


----------

